# guppy cross breeding?



## Moody636 (Oct 24, 2009)

I've heard of mollies and endlers cross-breeding with guppies, but I don't think it's possible for a tetra to cross-breed with a guppy since the guppy is a live bearer and tetras are egg-layers.

If your guppy is a female then the most likely scenario is that she was holding sperm from when you got her. I'm actually still getting random fry after removing males from my tank over 2 months ago.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

ugh... sneaky! well that's probably the case since it's been a couple months since i removed all the other guppies


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

No, guppies cannot cross with tetras. They will also not crossbreed with other livebearers that do not look like a guppy, such as platies, swortails, or mollies. They will crossbreed with Endlers though. 

Sounds like you just have some sneaky guppy fry. A non-pregnant female guppy is a rarity unless you've been able to keep her away from males for several months!


----------



## Moody636 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ariel301 said:


> They will also not crossbreed with other livebearers that do not look like a guppy, such as platies, swortails, or mollies.


Actually, there are some cases of guppies and mollies cross breeding. The only problem is that their offspring are sterile and pretty weak.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hmm...I've never seen it, or had it happen when I kept them together. Weird...I guess it's possible lol.


----------



## Twimbo (Oct 10, 2009)

From Wikipedia "In fact, guppies have the ability to store sperm, so the females can give birth many times, after only once breeding with a male."

I've heard some people say, that if your female guppy has ever been in a tank with a male guppy, you should assume that she is pregnant. This might be an exaggeration, but it's worth considering.


----------



## zoggin eck (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey there matey.

As said, a guppy will certainly not not hybridize with a tetra. For starters, you'll only find they will cross with a select few Poecilia species.

Not to mention they are livebearers and reproduce completely different to the other fish you keep! The chances of that happening are as good as breeding your guppy with a dog or cat 

Really, the guppy is one of the most studied and catalogued animals on earth, it would be worth your while to read up a bit on both livebearers and egg-layers first


----------

